# Long stay



## mds (Jun 11, 2007)

I wonder if any one can help we are looking to move down to the south coast between Portsmouth and Brighton when the purchase of our RV is complete. Can you suggest any sites or cl's where we could have a long stay.You can send me a P.M if you wish any help with this would be much appreciated.
Many thanks 
mds


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

mds by law you are only supposed to stay a maximum of 28 days on any site in the UK - or you could become liable for council tax, but the rules would also be broken.

As I understand it you can go away for a day and come back again

Not much help I am afraid. (But I know some do bend rules, but I doubt you will find them listed anywhere).

Carol


----------



## mds (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes i understand that but there are sites that will allow longer stays it may break the rules whch is why people are reluctant to say where they are staying.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

The two big clubs have a 21 and 28 night rule as a maximum stay. Privately owned sites do vary and can take units for stays of upto 11 months. 

You have a PM.

Russell


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Russell is it only a club rule then?

When trying to set up British Passion, all the bumph I got only said this 28 day rule.

Yes I know some break them, and obviously you know some, we stayed on a CL in Dorset that did - and we have recently been on another, but for the life of me, I can't think where it was, and we haven't been far....

Carol


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sites*

Hi Carol et al

Long stays are a funny thing.

Here goes....

The Caravan Club has a 21 day maximum and the CCC has a 28 night maximum stay. The latter also has seasonal pitches where the unit can remain on site for upto four months, but the occupant may occupy the unit for 21 days maximum. (Yes, I know, you would expect 28 days, but it is 21).

Private sites - well they are governed by the licence they have. Many private sites have 10 1/2 or 11 month licences and you can officially be there for that length of time.

CL/CS - these are, as far as I know, required to comply with the maximum stay governed by the relevant club.

If I had a site of my own, I know what I would do...

Russell

Edit - what would British Passion be? Would it be tied to one of the two big clubs?


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

tawny nurseries in birdham, have purpose built rv pitches and quite cheap. dennis


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Russell thanks for the full answer - we can always learn

Carol


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

J M Caravans Loveders Farm at Chichester. You can stay there 10 months.

Not the very best site but OK and in a great position for Chichester and
Portsmouth. They get a lot of RVs there.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

*Long Stays*

I was amazed to see this topic when I was about to ask the same myself. Very interested to read about the 28 day rule, never realised why - you learn something new everyday, don't you?!.
House sold, survey done, waiting completion date. Have European motorhome at the moment, but once Jims house sale goes through (all fell through day before exchange of contracts, back on with estate agents who are "aggresively marketing it", we're looking at getting an RV.

Whatever happens, chances are by mid July we'll be living in Euramobil or RV waiting to leave this island for our travels. However, we have a grandchild each due August. (previous marriages and coincidence) so we are looking to stay somewhere within travelling distance (an hours drive) of Bromley. This is where Jim works and will continue to do so until his house sold and grandchildren born.

Any ideas of where we can stay, relatively cheaply. Don't even mind splitting the month or so between 2 sites.

Any info gratefully received


----------



## 112222 (May 14, 2008)

Hi

Why are people happy to give so much information about sites that will bend the rules on what is really a public site?
You would cringe if you knew who reads these sites, so please keep your information private.
Mick


----------



## mds (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replys and the pm.I had already seen the site in birdham which looks a good possibility.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for that Mickwill

I guess you are talking about me as I am the only one who has named a site stating it will accept long time camping. I have no idea whatsoever if 
they are breaking terms of their licence but thanks for bringing it to

EVERYONES ATTENTION.

I will seek your approval first before posting anything else............not.


----------



## mds (Jun 11, 2007)

Further to the 21/28 day rule we have worked on a site not far from us for 18 months and the site licence did not state a maximum lenth of stay so unless the licence actually states this i guess it is down to the owner of the site to police this.


----------



## mds (Jun 11, 2007)

Further to the 21/28 day rule we have worked on a site not far from us for 18 months and the site licence did not state a maximum lenth of stay so unless the licence actually states this i guess it is down to the owner of the site to police this.


----------

